# Eine frage zur Pumpe Gardena



## Joschi (9. Mai 2007)

Hallo hab da mal ne frage zu einer Pumpe,ich will méine Neugekaufte Pumpe umtaschen und mir eine Gardena FSB 8000 Duo Filter/Bachlaufpumpe kaufen.Meine frage ist nun,muss man da noch nen Filter vorsetzen,und ne UVC auch noch oder reicht die Gardena so wie ich sie Kaufe.Hab null Ahnung davon und bedanke mich für eure Hilfe.


----------



## Thomas_H (9. Mai 2007)

*AW: Eine frage zur Pumpe Gardena*

Hallo Joschi,

moment mal gerade  

In deinem Profil steht ein Volumen von 2000 Litern.

Die Gardena FSB 8000 fördert 8000 Liter/Stunde.

Ist das jetzt ein Tippfehler,- oder willst du ein Whirlpool betreiben?


----------



## Joschi (9. Mai 2007)

*AW: Eine frage zur Pumpe Gardena*

Wieso?Man hat mir gesagt desto mehr die Pumpe durchzieht desto besser für den Teich!


----------



## Thomas_H (9. Mai 2007)

*AW: Eine frage zur Pumpe Gardena*

  Wer?

Wer hat das denn gesagt?


----------



## Joschi (9. Mai 2007)

*AW: Eine frage zur Pumpe Gardena*

Sagt mir doch mal was das für auswirkungen haben würde?Ich geh jetzt mal versuchen die Liter vom Teich auszurechnen bis gleich


----------



## Joschi (9. Mai 2007)

*AW: Eine frage zur Pumpe Gardena*

wie lade ich hier Bilder hoch?


----------



## Joschi (9. Mai 2007)

*AW: Eine frage zur Pumpe Gardena*



			
				Joschi schrieb:
			
		

> Sagt mir doch mal was das für auswirkungen haben würde?Ich geh jetzt mal versuchen die Liter vom Teich auszurechnen bis gleich


Bin wieder da,habe nochmal grob nachgemessen und Ausgerechnet.Es müssen so 3500-4000Liter sein die rein passen.


----------



## Nestor (9. Mai 2007)

*AW: Eine frage zur Pumpe Gardena*

Hi,

du würdest deinen kompletten Teichinhalt 2 mal die Stunde in der Gegend rumpumpen. Das ist schon ein bisschen sehr viel! Was willst du mit der betreiben? Einen Filter, einen Bachlauf oder einfach Teich raus, Teich rein?! 
Was ist denn mit deiner neugekauften Pumpe? Was fördert die so?

Viele Grüße 
Björn


----------



## Joschi (9. Mai 2007)

*AW: Eine frage zur Pumpe Gardena*

Also ich möchte damit den Teichinhalt filtern einen Bachlauf betreiben und eventuell noch einen Springbrunnen in Teich mitte,als Spielerei.Ich habe vor Kois darin zuhalten.


----------



## Olli.P (9. Mai 2007)

*AW: Eine frage zur Pumpe Gardena*

Hi,



			
				Joschi schrieb:
			
		

> wie lade ich hier Bilder hoch?




So.....

Lies dir das mal durch und dann klappt das auch..................


----------



## Olli.P (9. Mai 2007)

*AW: Eine frage zur Pumpe Gardena*

Nochmal hi,



			
				Joschi schrieb:
			
		

> Also ich möchte damit den Teichinhalt filtern einen Bachlauf betreiben und eventuell noch einen Springbrunnen in Teich mitte,als Spielerei.Ich habe vor Kois darin zuhalten.



Koi in 3500-4000L ???? 

Also 3 Koi????

Du weißt schon dass die Tiere bis ca. 80cm groß werden können????

Und dass man so ca. 1000l pro Fisch rechnet??? Mehr wäre natürlich besser....

Zeig mal Bilder vom Teich und so........


----------



## Joschi (9. Mai 2007)

*AW: Eine frage zur Pumpe Gardena*

Ich hab es versucht Bilder hochzuladen,Bilder sind leider zugroß.Ich weiss 1000L pro Koi


----------



## Olli.P (9. Mai 2007)

*AW: Eine frage zur Pumpe Gardena*

Hi,




			
				Joschi schrieb:
			
		

> Ich hab es versucht Bilder hochzuladen,Bilder sind leider zugroß.Ich weiss 1000L pro Koi



dann mach doch die Bilder ein wenig kleiner, so 800x600 Pix..........................

wenn du dafür nix hast, guckt du hier...


----------



## Thomas_H (9. Mai 2007)

*AW: Eine frage zur Pumpe Gardena*

Joschi;
das gibt so nix und bitte laß erstmal die Finger aus irgendwelchen Verkäuferregalen und deren Gier :beeten: 

Versuch einfach mal die Bilder einzustellen;- dann sehen wir weiter.

Das mit der 8000er Pumpe solltest du zuallerst mal vergessen.
(Die brauchst du bei deiner Teichgröße höchstens für Forellen)

Erzähl mal mehr;- dann klappt das auch


----------



## Joschi (9. Mai 2007)

*AW: Eine frage zur Pumpe Gardena*

Ich kriege das heut nicht mehr hin mit den Bildern,stelle ich morgen rein.Was hat das denn für Auswirkungen wenn er 2 mal die Stunde den Teich inhalt durch die Pumpe jagt.


----------



## Olli.P (9. Mai 2007)

*AW: Eine frage zur Pumpe Gardena*

Hi joschi,



			
				Joschi schrieb:
			
		

> Ich kriege das heut nicht mehr hin mit den Bildern,stelle ich morgen rein.Was hat das denn für Auswirkungen wenn er 2 mal die Stunde den Teich inhalt durch die Pumpe jagt.




Dann läuft das Wasser zu schnell durch den Filter und die Bakkis können ihre Arbeit nich richtig verrichten..... 

Was dann beim ersten oder zweiten oder dritten mal durchläuft wird dann erst bearbeitet, oder oder noch später........


----------



## Joschi (10. Mai 2007)

*AW: Eine frage zur Pumpe Gardena*



			
				Olli_P schrieb:
			
		

> Hi joschi,
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Hallo hier sind meine Versprochenen Teichbaubilder,so jetzt fang ich mal an an der Regentonne hinten rechts kommt ein Bachlauf ca.80cm hoch,30cm breit und ca.1,30m lang.An die Gardena FSB8000 Duo Filter/Bachlaufpumpe möchte ich einen Filter anschliessen mit UVC ich habe mir dafür den Pondo Clear 4500 UVC 7 vorgestellt.Also die Gardena pumpt das Wasser in den Pondo clear Filter,und einen anschluss von der Gardena möchte ich als Ausfuhr für den Bachlauf nehmen.Ist das so richtig?Die Gardena steht dann an  der Tiefsten stelle des Teichs ca.1,40m,bis zum Bachlauf und wo der Filter steht sind es dann an schlauch länge ca.2,50m.
Teichtiefen habe ich ,30cm,50,70,1,40m genommen.


----------



## Thomas_H (10. Mai 2007)

*AW: Eine frage zur Pumpe Gardena*

Hallo Joschi,
sieht toll aus;- Respekt. 

Das ist also Stand der Bauarbeiten jetzt aktuell?

Welche Fläche hat die Grube?
Den Tiefenbereich "musst du auf 180-200 buddeln  
Damit erhöhst du ganz gewaltig dein Wasservolumen, daß du für Kois brauchst.

Außerdem ist alles unter 1,60 etwas für Weicheier  

Also erstmal ran an die Schaufel  

Auch hast du jetzt noch die einzigartige Möglichkeit auf Schwerkraft umzustellen.
Das solltest du auf jeden Fall in Erwägung ziehen.

Hophopp;- ab an den Spaten


----------



## Joschi (10. Mai 2007)

*AW: Eine frage zur Pumpe Gardena*

Ja das ist der Aktuelle Stand ?Aber mir wurde meine vorstellungsfrage mit der Gardena und dem Pondo clear nicht beantwortet,ansonsten kann ich den pondo clear Filter 4500 UVC 7 noch umtaschen.Ich habe die Gardena gekauft weil ich gleich was vernünftiges haben möchte.Gibt es auch nur Filter mit UVC ohne das eine Pumpe dran hängt,dann könnt ich nähmlich den Pondo clear der ja noch die Pumpe dran hat zurück bringen und mein Geld zurück.


----------



## Thomas_H (10. Mai 2007)

*AW: Eine frage zur Pumpe Gardena*

Hallo Joschi,
wenn du Kois haben willst, dann reicht der kleine Druckfilter ohnehin nicht aus.

Das ist rausgeschmissenes Geld, denn eine anständige Filtertechnik brauchst du dann sowieso.
(Die kann man besser selber bauen  )

Die Pumpe;- ohne Filter macht überhaupt keinen Sinn.
Die 8000er dürfte aber etwas stark für deinen Teich sein;- auch wenn du durch buddeln dein Volumen drastisch erhöhst.

Schließlich müßtest du die Pumpe drosseln, was sich anschließen wie Autofahren mit gezogener Handbremse auswirkt.

Im Endeffekt wirst du wohl eine Pumpe zw. 4-6000 Liter brauchen.
Wenn du nicht tiefer gräbst, dann noch weniger.
(Dann kannst du aber auch keine Kois halten;- Und mit dem Filter ohnehin nicht.)


----------



## Joschi (10. Mai 2007)

*AW: Eine frage zur Pumpe Gardena*

Und wie siehts aus wenn ich nur pondo clear Filter 4500 UVC 7


----------



## Thomas_H (10. Mai 2007)

*AW: Eine frage zur Pumpe Gardena*

Meinst du den Filter? 






 

..., und die 8000er Gardena läßt dir das Teil sowieso überlaufen.

Das Filterchen paßt ja noch nicht mal ohne Fische zu deinem Teich :


----------



## Thomas_H (10. Mai 2007)

*AW: Eine frage zur Pumpe Gardena*



			
				Joschi schrieb:
			
		

> Und wie siehts aus wenn ich nur pondo clear Filter 4500 UVC 7



 

Wenn du den tollen Teich gebaut hast, dann hast du auch das Zeug dazu, dir einen Filter selber zu bauen


----------



## Joschi (10. Mai 2007)

*AW: Eine frage zur Pumpe Gardena*

Ja ich meine den Filter so wie du ihn im Link gesendet hast, ich habe  die Gardena FSB8000 Duo ja schon, dafür kann ich dann einen Filter selber bauen,wie denn?den Pondo clear 4500 UVC habe ich auch schon zuhause,soll ich den wieder umtaschen und Geld zurück? was wäre denn jetzt das Beste für mich?


----------



## Thomas_H (10. Mai 2007)

*AW: Eine frage zur Pumpe Gardena*



			
				Joschi schrieb:
			
		

> Ja ich meine den Filter so wie du ihn im Link gesendet hast, ich habe  die Gardena FSB8000 Duo ja schon, dafür kann ich dann einen Filter selber bauen,wie denn?



den Pondo clear 4500 UVC habe ich auch schon zuhause,soll ich den wieder umtaschen und Geld zurück? was wäre denn jetzt das Beste für mich?[/QUOTE]

Hallo Joschi,
einen Filter selberzubauen ist kein Kunststück.

So z.B.:
Vorfilter: https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/threads/3920

Biofilter:
https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/threads/3105

Gib deine Sachen besser erstmal zurück;- gegen KP- Rückerstattung.

Wie und welchen Filter du am Besten baust, kommt dann auf deinen Teich und dessen Fortschritt an.

Das, was du da an Filter hast ist Kinderspielzeug.
Den schmeißt du sowieso nach 2-3 Monaten weg.

Die Pumpe wird zu stark sein.
Lieber 2 kleine Pumpen, als so einen Brummer


----------



## Joschi (10. Mai 2007)

*AW: Eine frage zur Pumpe Gardena*

Hallo  ich nochmal,welchen Filter müsste ich denn Kaufen,die zur Gardena FSB8000 Duo passt oder geignet ist.Kommt doch auch auf das Teichvolumen an oder 3500-4000L müssten es sein bei mir.Kannst du mir nicht mal nen vorschlag machen



_EDIT by Annett (Fullquote in den vorherigen Posts entfernt - Du beziehst Dich jeweils auf den vorherigen Beitrag. Es ist also unnötig, nervt dafür beim Lesen arg. )_


----------



## Thomas_H (10. Mai 2007)

*AW: Eine frage zur Pumpe Gardena*



			
				Joschi schrieb:
			
		

> ...,welchen Filter müsste ich denn Kaufen,die zur Gardena FSB8000 Duo passt oder geignet ist.Kommt doch auch auf das Teichvolumen an oder 3500-4000L müssten es sein bei mir.Kannst du mir nicht mal nen vorschlag machen




Hallo Joschi,

Frage an dich zurück:
Willst du jetzt 3-4 Kois einsetzten- oder nicht?  

Klar könnten wir jetzt einen Filter für die 8000er Pumpe raussuchen.
(Allerdings mögen Kois kein Whirlpool)

Warum hälst du ausgerechnet an der 8000er fest?
(Wenn du die nicht zurückgeben kannst, dann ist das ein Argument)

Du bist gerade dabei einen Fehler zu machen, den ich und viele andere schon hinter sich haben.

Wenn du deinen wirklich schönen Teich jetzt korrekt baust, dann hast du noch viele Jahre Spaß daran.
(Sonst baust du nächstes Jahr eh wieder um;- mach ich nämlich gerade auch wieder)

Buddel doch erst mal auf min 160-180 runter und versuch Volumen zu gewinnen.

Wenn du dann da bist, dann hast du mit Sicherheit hier schon eine ganze Menge gelesen.

Der Filter kommt doch erst ganz am Ende


----------



## Joschi (11. Mai 2007)

*AW: Eine frage zur Pumpe Gardena*

Ja so ist es,ich kann die 8000er nicht mehr zurück geben.
Ja so 3 bis 4 Kois wollten wir reinsetzen,wie siehts denn eigentlich mit der Bepflanzung aus?Wäre nett wegen dem raussuchen des Filters von dir!

_Edit by Annett (Fullquote entfernt)_


----------



## Thomas_H (11. Mai 2007)

*AW: Eine frage zur Pumpe Gardena*



			
				Joschi schrieb:
			
		

> Wäre nett wegen dem raussuchen des Filters von dir!



Hallo Joschi,
das mit der Pumpe ist dann erstmal Pech.

Käuflichen Filter jetzt schon raussuchen;-  
(Dann werd ich hier erschlagen)

*Du mußt erst mal tiefer buddeln*  

Dann dann bekommst du Tipps zu Bodenablauf- Skimmer und Schwerkraft.


----------



## Holger1969 (11. Mai 2007)

*AW: Eine frage zur Pumpe Gardena*

hi joschi,

muss mich mal einklinken bevor du thomas auf die palme bringst     
also, ich habe auch eine 8000er pumpe, allerdings von o..e (oase).
unser teich hat ca. 5,5m³, thomas hat absolut recht, da kommt ne meeenge wasser. ich habe vor meinem teich noch zwei pflanzenfilter, welche von der pumpe versorgt werden. und was soll ich dir sagen: hätte ich nicht einen bypass gelegt, wären die gnadenlos übergelaufen. soooviel wasser packen die nicht. deshalb brauchst du auch einen geeigneten filter. da du den ja partout nicht selberbauen willst (was ich auch nicht gemacht habe  ), musst du halt schon einiges investieren. möglich wäre z.b. der biotec 10.1 von o..e.
google mal danach.......:?

Thomas, du warst scheller, aber dafür erschlagen sie jetzt mich......


----------



## Annett (11. Mai 2007)

*AW: Eine frage zur Pumpe Gardena*

Hallo Joschi,

da es anscheinend nicht anders geht, jetzt nochmal hier in einem extra Post die *Bitte* an Dich: 
*Lass das mit den Vollzitaten sein.* Wenn Du auf einen Text, der direkt über Deiner Antwort steht antwortest.. wofür das Zitat?! Das zerreißt einem ja fast den Beitragsfaden und nervt, zumindest mich, ungemein!
Normal reicht es, einzelne Sätze zu zitieren - siehe Thomas_H.

Eine Antwort kann man auch erstellen, ohne den Button "Zitat" zu benutzen!


Mit freundlichen Grüßen,
Annett


----------



## Thomas_H (11. Mai 2007)

*AW: Eine frage zur Pumpe Gardena*

Ich seh schon nen Filter  







Hinten rechts die Grüne Regentonne wird mißbraucht


----------



## Thomas_H (11. Mai 2007)

*AW: Eine frage zur Pumpe Gardena*

   





			
				Holger1969 schrieb:
			
		

> Thomas, du warst scheller, aber dafür erschlagen sie jetzt mich......


----------



## Joschi (11. Mai 2007)

*AW: Eine frage zur Pumpe Gardena*

Ist ja gut Annett,tut mir leid.Ich werd mal Buddle gehn im regen.


----------



## Thomas_H (11. Mai 2007)

*AW: Eine frage zur Pumpe Gardena*



			
				Joschi schrieb:
			
		

> Ich werd mal Buddle gehn im regen.



Richtig Joschi;- sei ein Mann und buddel, was das Zeug hält  

Mir geht's auch nicht besser;- aber ich bin schon auf den 2 Metern


----------



## Joschi (11. Mai 2007)

*AW: Eine frage zur Pumpe Gardena*

Das ist mir wirklich zu Nass und zu Windig heute frage mich lieber weiter schlau morgen gehts dann an Ausbuddeln weiter.


Ich möchte gerne wenn soweit ist einen Überlauf einbauen mit einem Rohr was an das Regenwasserrohr angeschlossen ist.Meine Vorstellung ist,ein Rohr durch an der Höchsten stelle wo das Wasser dann steht mit ein Zubetonieren in meinen Sockel,dass Rohr wird dann mit gefälle an das Regenwasserabflussrohr angeschlossen.Die Teichfolie möchte ich bis zur Hälfte meines Betonsockel oben drauf legen,da ich noch die andere Hälfte des Betonsockel benötige um meine Natursteinplatten mit Mörtel festzubekommen.Meine frage ist nun,ist das eine möglichkeit so einen Überlauf im Teich einzubauen? Und wie bekomm ich die Folie wo das Rohr durchgeführt wird richtig dicht wieder ums rohr.


----------



## Thomas_H (11. Mai 2007)

*AW: Eine frage zur Pumpe Gardena*

Hallo Joschi,
dafür gibt es entsprechende Durchführungen:
(T'schuldigung Heinrich ;- Hab Gnade mit mir :beeten: )






*Es wäre wirklich nett, wenn irgendeiner der Admins mal ein paar links für Schwerkraft usw. hier reinstellen würde  *

Ich such mich sonst tot  

Nu helft Joschi doch mal :beeten:


Edit:
Ups:- Nee kein Wasser vom Regenrohr direkt in den Teich;- das muß sich erst absetzten (Bild/Idee grad erst betrachtet)


----------



## Joschi (11. Mai 2007)

*AW: Eine frage zur Pumpe Gardena*

Wie nennt man dieses Teil genau?
Ich will doch kein Regenwasser in den Teich laufen lassen,ich will wenns regnet und der Teich füllt sich das Wasser was überlaufen könnte dadurch abführen.Danke erstmal das du mir meine fragen benatwortest und mir Hilfst.Ich möchte für meine Frau eine Wohlfühl Oase erschaffen,sie ist Letztes Jahr an Krebs erkrankt .


----------



## Heiko H. (11. Mai 2007)

*AW: Eine frage zur Pumpe Gardena*

Hi Joschi,

die Teile werden unter Folienflansche verkauft.

Wenn du deinen Filter in Schwerkraft baust, kannst du den Überlauf auch schön im Filter integrieren. So siehst du im Teich nichts davon.

Gruß Heiko


----------



## Joschi (11. Mai 2007)

*AW: Eine frage zur Pumpe Gardena*

Hat denn hier jemand von den Admins ne Bauanleitung für nen Schwerkraftfilter?


----------



## Annett (11. Mai 2007)

*AW: Eine frage zur Pumpe Gardena*

Hallo,

also ich hab keine...
Aber schau mal hier: https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/threads/3149/?q=schwerkraft
Vielleicht passt da ja irgendwas?


@Thomas
Was für Links denn?  
Ich muss die genauso raussuchen, wie jeder andere auch.


----------



## Olli.P (11. Mai 2007)

*AW: Eine frage zur Pumpe Gardena*

Hi Joschi,

Na dann will ich auch mal wieder was dazu schreiben..........


1. Wie Thomas schon geschrieben hat, mach den Teich tiefer und weniger unterschiedliche Zonen ( auch das gibt mehr Volumen!!! ) 

2.Da dir Koi sowiso die Pflanzen abrasieren werden, baue lieber einen Separaten Pflanzenteich/ -filter.......

3. Baue einen Bodenablauf ein!! Du wirst es nicht bereuen.......

4. Den Überlauf würde ich ganz zum Schluß einbauen, hab ich auch so                                    
gemacht, lass einfach da wo du ihn hinhaben willst ein Stück vom   
Betonkranz weg und mach das nachträglich....... 

Hier kannst du dich mal ein wenig schlau machen was es alles so für den Teichbau gibt....

Da gibt es dann die Flansche, Bodenabläufe, den passenden Kleber dazu, usw.


----------



## Joschi (11. Mai 2007)

*AW: Eine frage zur Pumpe Gardena*

Mal was anderes,wenn ich jetzt einen Bodenablauf einbaue,muss man dann einen Schwerkraftfilter bauen oder könnte man auch einen Druckfilter nehmen?


----------



## Thomas_H (11. Mai 2007)

*AW: Eine frage zur Pumpe Gardena*

Der Bodenablauf ist dafür, wenn du den Druckfilter in 2 Monaten wegschmeißt


----------



## Joschi (12. Mai 2007)

*AW: Eine frage zur Pumpe Gardena*

Hallo Thomas hab vergessen das Bild mitzusenden,da ist ja nur Bauschutt drin so ne Koischei..


----------



## Thomas_H (12. Mai 2007)

*AW: Eine frage zur Pumpe Gardena*

Hallo Joschi,
das sieht doch schon mal super aus  

Raus damit;- tiefer.

Wenn der Schaufelstiel unterhalb der Grasnabe ist (senkrecht natürlich : ),
dann bist du da.

Sieht schon ganz anders aus als gestern;- Toll


----------



## Olli.P (13. Mai 2007)

*AW: Eine frage zur Pumpe Gardena*

Hi Joschi,



			
				Joschi schrieb:
			
		

> Mal was anderes,wenn ich jetzt einen Bodenablauf einbaue,muss man dann einen Schwerkraftfilter bauen oder könnte man auch einen Druckfilter nehmen?



Nööööö,  ich habe einen Durchlauffilter in gepumpter Version....

Ich habe das ganze dann mit einem Pumpenschacht und zwei Einläufen darin realisiert. Die Einläufe kann ich dann per Zugschieber getrennt regeln.

Wenn ich heute noch dazu komme werde ich mal ein paar Bilder ins Album Hochladen, dann kannste dir das ganze mal ansehen......

Wie du dann verfahren willst musst du allerdings für dich alleine Entscheiden.....


----------



## Thomas_H (13. Mai 2007)

*AW: Eine frage zur Pumpe Gardena*

Jepp Olaf,
stell mal die Bilder ein  
(Aber auch vom Bau, Pumpenschacht und der Verrohrung)

Ich muß nämlich auch über einen Pumpenschacht gehen, da mein Filter höher liegt und ich das VA nicht umbauen kann.


----------



## Olli.P (13. Mai 2007)

*AW: Eine frage zur Pumpe Gardena*

Hi Thomas,


ganz unten auf der Seite findest du die Bilder......

Von der Verrohrung selbst hab ich leider keine Bilder....

Habe das alles aber mit KG-Rohren gemacht!!

Ich seh mal zu das noch ein paar Bilder zu kommen......


----------



## Thomas_H (13. Mai 2007)

*AW: Eine frage zur Pumpe Gardena*

Hallo Olaf,

1. hast du den Pumpenschacht 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



außerhalb des Teiches?

2. Warum ist die Ansaugung der Pumpe nicht direkt an die Scheiber angeschlossen?   

Bitte mach doch mal nen paar mehr Bilder davon.
Genauso will ich nämlich auch verrohren :beeten:


----------



## Joschi (13. Mai 2007)

*AW: Eine frage zur Pumpe Gardena*

Hallo,ich wollte euch mal fragen ob das was ich vorhabe eine gute Idee ist.Ich wollte in meinen Ausgehüllten Betonsockel Wasserpflanzen oder andere Pflanzen Pflanzen,da mir ja gesagt wurde das die Kois die Pflanzen Auffressen würden.Ich wollte Kies reinpacken und Wasser rein anschliessend Wasserpflanzen,oder Erde und Pampasgrass.Was sagt Ihr dazu,seht bitte Bild.


----------



## Thomas_H (13. Mai 2007)

*AW: Eine frage zur Pumpe Gardena*

Hallo Joschi,
du bist zu schnell   

Hat das Loch eine Verbindung zum Teich?
Ich sehe keine;- und somit nützt es auch deinem Teichwasser nichts.

Allerdings wäre das u.U. die optimale Stelle für eine Pumpenkammer oder Fflanzenfilter  geworden. 

Jetzt buddel doch erst mal runter und lass die Finger vom Beton. :beeten:


----------



## Joschi (13. Mai 2007)

*AW: Eine frage zur Pumpe Gardena*

Hallo Thomas erklär mir doch mal bitte wie das mit dem Pflanzenfilter Ausgesehen oder gegangen wäre?Gebuddelt wird morgen erst wieder.Loch kann noch gemacht werden!Ich komme höchstens auf 1,50cm Tief,es sieht so aus als wäre da noch eine Fundamentplatte drunter.Bevor hier ein Baugebiet entstand standen hier mal große Lagerhallen einer Fabrik.


----------



## Thomas_H (13. Mai 2007)

*AW: Eine frage zur Pumpe Gardena*

Hallo Joschi,
da mit dem Loch dürfte wohl nicht mehr so einfach werden;- außer du hast einen Kernbohrer.

Ferner hattest du viel mehr Platz für einen Pflanzen- oder Bodenfilter.
Das hast du dir jetzt zubetoniert  

Such doch mal nach 
a) Pflanzenfilter
b) Bodenfilter

z.B. hier:
https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/threads/2031

Werner02 und Heiko sind Speziallisten auf dem Gebiet.
Sieh dir die Bilder mal an


----------



## Joschi (13. Mai 2007)

*AW: Eine frage zur Pumpe Gardena*

Habe ich das Prinzip jetzt richtig verstanden?Also das Wasser was durch die pumpe geholt wird fliesst über einen Bachlauf runter wo Schilff und andere Pflanzen Wohnen und von dort aus Fliesst es dann wieder in den Teich?Wenn das so richtig ist hab ich gleich noch ne frage,könnte man dann die Pumpe erst an einen Druckfilter anschliessen die gibt das Wasser zum Bachlauf weiter und dann Fliesst es durch den Pfanzteichfilter in Teich?
Thomas schau dir doch bitte mal das Bild an,rot soll der Bachlauf hin der wird sogebaut das er untendrunter hohl ist wo Elektrik und eventuell ein Druckfilter rein soll,links vom Bachlauf wollte ich Bepflanzen Schilff u.s.w.,wie würde ich das dann hinbekommen das die Kois nicht rankommen an die Pflanzen?


----------



## Olli.P (13. Mai 2007)

*AW: Eine frage zur Pumpe Gardena*

Hi Thomas,



			
				Thomas_H schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo Olaf,
> 
> 1. hast du den Pumpenschacht
> 
> ...




Zu1. Jepp, ist aber ganz nah am Teich......
Guckst du hier

Die Pumpe ist nicht direkt an die Verrohrung angeschlossen weil ich eben zwei Eingänge zum Pumpenschacht habe und die Pumpe nur im Wasser steht......

Den Pumpenschacht kann man auch mit noch mehr Eingängen bekommen... wie damals schon an anderer Stelle gesagt ich hab den gekauft und der War nicht ganz billig....

Ich regel dann so wie ich es haben möchte mal nur BA, mal nur Skimmer, mal ein bisschen BA und Skimmer

Werde Morgen noch 'n paar Bilder machen und ins Album Hochladen.....


----------



## Thomas_H (13. Mai 2007)

*AW: Eine frage zur Pumpe Gardena*

Hallo Olaf,

Super;- Danke  

Genauso habe ich mir das vorgestellt;- wußte nur nicht, ob das funzt.

(Deckel druff, Terassenklappe zu und fertig  )

Den Pumpenschacht müßte ich doch auch geizigerweise aus einer Spießbütt bauen können?  
(Ich wollte auch nur eine Pumpe anschließen;- daher gefällt mir das sehr gut)

Sind das 110er Zugschieber/ Verrohrung?

Sieht perfekt aus.
Danke Olaf


----------



## Joschi (14. Mai 2007)

*AW: Eine frage zur Pumpe Gardena*

´Hallo was haltet Ihr von einem Oase Biotec 10 Filter habe eine Gardena FSB 8000 Duo passt das Teichinhalt ca.5500-6000l geht das gut?


----------



## Olli.P (14. Mai 2007)

*AW: Eine frage zur Pumpe Gardena*

Hi Thomas,


Jepp, bis zum Pumpenschacht ist alles in KG verlegt 

Wir sagen im allgemein DN 100 

Wir meinen da sicherlich das selbe


----------

